# Considering Sand Capping: What's the long-term?



## Smaptastic (May 22, 2020)

I have a Barenbrug Turf Blue HGT (KBG) lawn and I am considering sand capping it for all the reasons people seem to do so: help with muddy cruddies after rain, get a nice even surface, etc. As I understand it the process goes:

1. Aerate
2. Mow super low (I was hoping to do this after aerating to just chew up many of the cores rather than having to pick them all up).
3. Pick up remaining cores.
4. Apply 1/4" to 1/2" of sand to top of yard and make sure to work it in good with a leveling tool and broom.
5. Repeat process over time until at least ~1" of sand has built up as the top layer.

(Please let me know if I have misunderstood any of that. Also, can you do 2-3 layers per year or do you have to give the grass a whole lot of time to recover?)

As I understand it, once a lawn is sand capped, it's sand capped forever. No going back to topsoil, period. This has got me thinking about the long-term requirements of a sand capped lawn, since I'd be unable to whoopsy-daisy it and go back to topsoil if they're too onerous.

So... what are those long-term considerations? Namely:

1. Does a sand capped lawn still need annual aeration? Does it need it more or less frequently?
2. Now that it's sand capped, do you have to pick up the cores or can you still let them break down? 
3. How do the fertilization and watering requirements change? 
4. If I decide I want to change up my grass with a full kill off/reseed, is that even possible to do in a sand capped lawn or will the grass seed have trouble establishing? 
5. Does preemergent perform differently in a sand capped lawn? 
6. Is erosion more or less of of a problem when a lawn is sand capped? 
7. Are mold, grubs, and pests more or less of a problem in a sand capped lawn?
8. Is there anything else I haven't considered but need to know?
(Edit) 9: Can you leave grass clippings to break down in a sand capped lawn or does that break the "only sand on top" rule?
(Edit) 10: Once the initial sand cap is established with ~4 applications, do you need to apply a whole new layer every year in perpetuity?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheEggMan (Jun 8, 2020)

Seems like if you wanted a complete do over in a sand capped lawn you could just rototill that 1/2" layer of sand into the underlying 5 or 6 inches of soil and you could proceed forward with a new lawn. I have rototilled an entire lawn in the past and it's hard work but doable.


----------



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

Smaptastic said:


> I have a Barenbrug Turf Blue HGT (KBG) lawn and I am considering sand capping it for all the reasons people seem to do so: help with muddy cruddies after rain, get a nice even surface, etc. As I understand it the process goes:
> 
> 1. Aerate
> 2. Mow super low (I was hoping to do this after aerating to just chew up many of the cores rather than having to pick them all up).
> ...


I'm not experienced with sand capping, but I think your questions are great and I have similar concerns. Since I've spent hours trying to research similar questions, I've added some comments to the ones I think I've found answers to. I am by no means an expert on any of these, so those with actual experience, please chime in to correct me.

This is a great video that will answer many of them and relates to all of the potential problems that result from topdressing.





This is really interesting too, and shows you water movement issues you would need to avoid (why sand must stay on top).





*1. Does a sand capped lawn still need annual aeration? Does it need it more or less frequently?*
Yes, Aeration is necessary after sand capping to avoid organic matter buildup (thatch) which will accumulate and cause issues (layering) down the road.

*2. Now that it's sand capped, do you have to pick up the cores or can you still let them break down?* 
You will have to pick them up forever if you want to avoid adding a layer on top of the sand. Once sand goes down, it has to remain the top layer in your soil profile. If clay/loam were to ever be brought to the surface from aeration (or even earth works), over time this would break that rule and the water would not move through into the sand layer as easily. (watch the video for lots of info on this)

*3. How do the fertilization and watering requirements change?*
I believe the consensus is the the requirements for both fertilizer and water are increased as sand does not hold either as well as Clay or Loam.

[/b]*4. If I decide I want to change up my grass with a full kill off/reseed, is that even possible to do in a sand capped lawn or will the grass seed have trouble establishing? *
This can be done, but you would want to use a sand/compost mixture to provide some organic matter for the new seeds as they will struggle to germinate in just sand as it lacks all nutritional value.

*(Edit) 9: Can you leave grass clippings to break down in a sand capped lawn or does that break the "only sand on top" rule?*
Grass clippings are not an issue, because they break down and do not contribute to any thatch buildup or layering that would be of concern.

*(Edit) 10: Once the initial sand cap is established with ~4 applications, do you need to apply a whole new layer every year in perpetuity?*
Good question, this for me is the deal breaker, as I don't know how you can do this on a residential property with sidewalks and driveways, etc.

Good luck and I hope we find some answers


----------



## Smaptastic (May 22, 2020)

Thanks, those videos were very helpful. If I understand correctly, when people refer to "organic matter" causing issues in sand capped lawns, they're referring to thatch specifically rather than general organic matter? Something like compost or organic fertilizer would not create a problem?

Very interested in answers to questions 5 and 10 if anyone out there knows 'em.


----------



## Longtee81 (Oct 5, 2019)

Smaptastic said:


> Thanks, those videos were very helpful. If I understand correctly, when people refer to "organic matter" causing issues in sand capped lawns, they're referring to thatch specifically rather than general organic matter? Something like compost or organic fertilizer would not create a problem?
> 
> Very interested in answers to questions 5 and 10 if anyone out there knows 'em.


I think thatch is the main issue with organic matter but I'm not certain. I'm concerned of my clay loam being brought to the surface by earth earthworms and creating a layer over the sand with time

Are you planning on doing the sand capping this year?


----------

